# 33 Uber interview questions you don't want to be asked



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-interview-questions-2015-9

*"Are you prepared to sacrifice your personal life and relationships to work here 80-90 hours a week?" - Community Operations Manager candidate*


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

*"What would you say to a driver that wanted to quit?"
*
Sorry to hear you are leaving. When do you think will be your last last day? There are 100 more people from where you came who are waiting to be Uber Drivers.


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

*"How would you make drivers work during holidays?" - Operations and Logistics Manager candidate*

Are they referring to their drivers that they claim are independent contractors? Interesting....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

Backdash said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-interview-questions-2015-9
> 
> *"Are you prepared to sacrifice your personal life and relationships to work here 80-90 hours a week?" - Community Operations Manager candidate*


For minimum wage and no OT I'm sure....


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

*"If we ask you to find us 100 new drivers this month, describe what steps you would take?" - Operations and Logistics Manager candidate*

First. Go to the US - Mexico border.... LOL. I'm having fun with this.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberNorthStar said:


> *"What would you say to a driver that wanted to quit?"
> *
> Sorry to hear you are leaving. When do you think will be your last last day? There are 100 more people from where you came who are waiting to be Uber Drivers.


Trust me...they don't wait for people to leave. They just saturate the market and only look out for themselves


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You answer these questions, they note the answers. Give useless answers and you do not get hired. Give good answers, still, you do not get hired. They do, however, put your ideas into operation.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> *"How would you make drivers work during holidays?" - Operations and Logistics Manager candidate*
> 
> Are they referring to their drivers that they claim are independent contractors? Interesting....


"We're lowering the fares during the holiday season to increase rider demand. You'll get more ride requests! More ride requests = More $$$! So turn on your Partner App and Uber On!"

But Uber fails to mention UBER will be making more $$$, not the drivers.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

And if I can get the drivers to believe this, why raise the rates to what they were? hehehe


----------



## Gemgirlla (Oct 16, 2014)

glados said:


> It's salaried, there's no OT. Stock options are the main attraction.


I'm glad they are given stock options. I didn't know that. But now that I think about it, it makes me realize how really badly they are screwing the drivers. No salary, no stock options, no benefits, no OT pay..... and without the drivers, Uber is worth very little (maybe more if they get the patent on the surge pricing algorithm). Wow, that's really awful. Oh, and no tips.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Gemgirlla said:


> *"If we ask you to find us 100 new drivers this month, describe what steps you would take?" - Operations and Logistics Manager candidate*
> 
> First. Go to the US - Mexico border.... LOL. I'm having fun with this.


Well, I would go to the wharehouse we store them at and open a 100 boxes. Do the robots come "fully assembled"?


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

R-O-T-F-L-M-F-A-O


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Who cares what questions they ask, unless you are applying for that job?


----------

